

I'm not wearing any clothes and I just realized it - titusblair
https://medium.com/@titusblair/i-am-not-wearing-any-clothes-and-i-just-realized-it-let-s-start-doing-and-being-instead-of-6529c5a3e29c

======
dalke
I thought this would be about becoming a naturist, like Mick Aston of Time
Team fame, or perhaps reference Heinlein's "Stranger in a Strange Land" where
the Nest has a sign "did you remember to put clothes on" just inside the door
(Spider Robinson says he had the same arrangement in his home).

Instead, it seems vague anti-nudist, by insisting (in its analogy to the
Emperor's New Clothes) that having clothes on is better than not having
clothes on.

That's seems like needlessly negative views towards an admittedly small
portion of the population, when the point is mostly to just start doing real
things, and nothing to do with actual clothes.

~~~
titusblair
I would appreciate any positive thoughts you have in regards to the context of
the article contents :)

~~~
dalke
It seems that I was not direct enough.

Several people I know and respect are or were nudists/naturists, including one
who lives in a clothing optional community. I live in Sweden and have been
socially naked in the company sauna with co-workers, in private saunas with
friends, in public saunas, and skinny dipping with friends in summer. I have
also been in the conference sauna for PyCon Finland, with about 50 other
attendees. While I do not practice it, I support the German Freikörperkultur.

The article implicitly discriminates against those who practice or support
clothing optional practices. Eg, "So what is my strategy now that I know I am
not wearing any clothes? To start wearing clothes of course!" \- why _not_
stay naked?

Therefore, you should read my previous comment as a complaint. I see no reason
to contribute positive comments to something whose basic analogy is one I
disagree with.

~~~
titusblair
The article has nothing to do with clothing but with the fact that someone was
deceived into thinking they were wearing clothes when in fact they were not.
If you take it within the context of the story you should be able to see it in
a new light :)

~~~
dalke
As I wrote "That's seems like needlessly negative views towards an admittedly
small portion of the population, when the point is mostly to just start doing
real things, and nothing to do with actual clothes."

The context of the story is that one should wear clothes in real life.
Otherwise the underlying analogy doesn't make sense.

Also, regarding "Not sure why it’s called going viral, it should be going
exponential, lol!". The assumption is that the dynamics of how they spread is
similar to model of population growth for viruses, bacteria, etc. These follow
a logistic function - a sigmoid or 's' curve. Early on the growth appears
exponential, but at some point it flattens out. After all, there are only
about 7 billion people in the world, which sets a hard upper limit.

